# 30 OF BODYBUILDING?S BIGGEST MYTHS EXPOSED  and  DEBUNKED



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

There are many myths in bodybuilding that seem to continue to be perpetuated and in the following article we present and debunk 30 of the most common myths…1. You can get as big as a pro bodybuilder. without taking steroids; it just takes longer. Despite what many of the magazines say, all professional bodybuilders use [...]

*Read More...*


----------

